

Show HN: Trello API + Google Now = Talking to My Todo List - rharris

For remembering things I have to do while I&#x27;m driving, walking, showering, or otherwise away from my desk.<p>Video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=l91SsGcAprs<p>Combining the Trello API with Google Now (courtesy of the awesome Tasker, AutoVoice and RESTask apps), you can tell your Android phone, &quot;OK, Google. I need to _______&quot; and whatever is in the blank will automatically be added to your todo list.<p>Apps used:<p>- Trello API: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trello.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;<p>- Tasker: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;iv0WHl<p>- AutoVoice: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;pdp3Cm<p>- RESTask: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;nt2aD1<p>High-level how-To:<p>1) AutoVoice to parse the command, if it starts with &quot;I need to&quot; it passes it on to Tasker.<p>2) In Tasker, choose which list to add the task to based on whether the command has the word &quot;today&quot; in it.<p>3) After that, using an Auth token from Trello, use RESTask to invoke the Trello API.<p>If there&#x27;s enough interest, I&#x27;ll write-up a complete tutorial.
======
skuttlebutt
For step 2 what function did you use? shell scripts, launch app, etc. Please
explain arguments used. Also, does the phone need to be rooted to interact
with Trello this way? I was able to accomplish same function with the email to
Trello functions with Tasker. However your way is cleaner and faster!

------
greato
Or you can just write a small script that syncs Google Tasks to trello

